# Is it too late???



## Woody90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Is 31 too late for someone to try out for SF in the Guard? Would they give me a chance to go through the pipeline?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2018)

Woody90 said:


> Is 31 too late for someone to try out for SF in the Guard? Would they give me a chance to go through the pipeline?


Have.  You.  Spoke. To.  A. Recruiter?


----------



## Woody90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Have.  You.  Spoke. To.  A. Recruiter?


I haven’t. I’m currently in the Air Force reserve, and starting a position with CBP in September. I was going to wait until after my probation period to figure what I should do. I’m 28 now, but my unit have a deployment coming up in 2020 which I wanna get on. If My name is on the list, then I’ll be 31 by the time I get back, but if not I can try out as early as next year when I turn 29. Do you think it’s a good idea to switch to the army for SF or stay in the Air Force and try out for TACP? What would you do?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2018)

Woody90 said:


> Do you think it’s a good idea to switch to the army for SF or stay in the Air Force and try out for TACP? What would you do?


Your question is well out of my lane, I was just curious about the recruiter because it is common courtesy when asking a question here to let the readers know what, if any,  research you have already done.


----------



## Woody90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Your question is well out of my lane, I was just curious about the recruiter because it is common courtesy when asking a question here to let the readers know what, if any,  research you have already done.


Haven’t really talked to any recruiter. I’ve searched the internet, and it seems like the age won’t really be a problem but then again you can’t believe everything you see on the internet. I came on here to hear other people’s opinion if they were in my shoes.


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 26, 2018)

This page may have the answer you seek.

Special Forces Prior Service Applicants | National Guard


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2018)

Chronicler said:


> This page may have the answer you seek.
> 
> Special Forces Prior Service Applicants | National Guard



Please leave the advice giving to vetted members who are SOF qualified.


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2018)

We have a member who completed the Q Course (18D) at 34 or 35. A guy completing the Q in their 30's is not that unusal, just be aware that the clock is ticking on your body's ability to perform and recover.

Pointers and such are well outside of my lane, the history above and knowing guys who did it are about all I can contribute.


----------



## Woody90 (Jul 27, 2018)

AWP said:


> We have a member who completed the Q Course (18D) at 34 or 35. A guy completing the Q in their 30's is not that unusal, just be aware that the clock is ticking on your body's ability to perform and recover.
> 
> Pointers and such are well outside of my lane, the history above and knowing guys who did it are about all I can contribute.


Thank you! This what I was looking for, hearing it had been done before around that age.


----------



## DZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Woody90 said:


> I haven’t. I’m currently in the Air Force reserve, and starting a position with CBP in September. I was going to wait until after my probation period to figure what I should do. I’m 28 now, but my unit have a deployment coming up in 2020 which I wanna get on. If My name is on the list, then I’ll be 31 by the time I get back, but if not I can try out as early as next year when I turn 29. Do you think it’s a good idea to switch to the army for SF or stay in the Air Force and try out for TACP? What would you do?



You need to decide for yourself what you want to do. No one but you knows if you should do SF or TACP. 

As to the age thing, 31 is not too old. Most guys in the course are mid to late twenties, but there are a decent amount of guys in their early thirties as well. As mentioned previously, the clock is ticking against your body though. 

The only thing stopping you, is you. Is going on a deployment in the AF more important than potentially becoming a Green Beret? 

Set your priorities, make a plan of action, and then execute. This site is a great tool, but no one here is going to make decisions for you.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 27, 2018)

Woody90 said:


> Is 31 too late for someone to try out for SF in the Guard? Would they give me a chance to go through the pipeline?




I would drop anything and everything if I had an opportunity in my late 20's to try to become a Green Beret. Why is the deployment so important? You pick up a few ribbons? If you want to be a Special Forces Soldier (and I'm only a has-been Marine)...get on with it...because in order to get that Green Beret you gotta want it bad. Do you want it bad enough to bust your ass for it?


----------



## SigmaWolf77 (Apr 29, 2019)

Woody90 said:


> Is 31 too late for someone to try out for SF in the Guard? Would they give me a chance to go through the pipeline?



I was wondering the same thing, I am prior service but I got fat in college lol. I'm turning 31 soon and got a job offer in the northeast, found out the national guard had special forces groups and was really interested. I spoke with a recruiter and got all my questions answered, I also found a bunch of "old man" prep advice videos on YouTube lol.


----------

